
Fundamentals of Fast Bulk IO - apankrat
https://bvckup2.com/kb/fast-bulk-io
======
devnonymous
For the lazy: This should be titled Fundamentals of Async IO in Windows /
NTFS. You're welcome.

~~~
apankrat
Not really, no.

~~~
devnonymous
uh huh, besides 1 and 2 what exactly is non-Windows/non-NTFS specific ?

~~~
apankrat
It is Windows-specific in details, obviously, but it's not an async IO
explainer. The subject is different even if it's related.

PS. Who peed in your espresso today? "For the lazy", "you are welcome", "uh-
huh". Even if you didn't like the post for whatever reason, it's not really
hard to maintain a basic level of civility while expressing that. You may not
realize it but your comments come across as dismissive and borderline hostile.
It's really uncalled for.

